# Boot Stiffness



## tARAtzu (Dec 10, 2015)

So I just purchased a pair of Burton Q boots today. I went for feel and lack of heel slippage since my heels seem to slip in a lot of boots. When I checked them online as a got home I saw they were a 7 out of 10. I keep reading that as a beginner you don't want stiff boots and there say they are for advanced riders...do you think I should take them back and keep looking?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If they fit I wouldn't worry too much about it. Fit is #1 . If you haven't already read up on a thread or 2 on people asking boot questions. You should be able to do a self eval with what you read to make sure you have a good fit and ask any questions you have.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I hate soft boots, feels like you have no control. Keep them if they fit, but by fit you should know how a snowboard boy should fit. Stiff boots also last longer since they will break down to a medium stiffness. Soft boots can turn to mush after less than a season.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

stickz said:


> I hate soft boots, feels like you have no control. Keep them if they fit, but by fit *you should know how a snowboard boy should fit. *Stiff boots also last longer since they will break down to a medium stiffness. Soft boots can turn to mush after less than a season.


:embarrased1:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Stiffer is better, and makes it easier to ride imo, much more responsive. Don't listen to crap you read on the intranets.

Boots are the most important part of a setup, make sure to not go cheep on the boots.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with those who said fit is #1 . 

My boots
1. Van's Acura = soft 
2. Burton Ion = Medium Stiff
3. 32 Prime = Stiff 

Rotate these boots everyday. 
The key is they fit.




:snowboard3:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Don't listen to crap you read on the intranets.


says the guy on the internet


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

7/10 isn't _that_ stiff, you're not in the concrete like skiboot range yet . 
Additionally to the pros thw others mentioned, an advantage of a stiffer boot is that it can give you the response if you tighten them nicely, but if you want to ride with your ancle (leverage on toe edge induced by ancle power rather than pushing with the shins) you can leave the upper boot less tight.

The advanced thing is just cos many advanced riders do specifically seek for the added response, and boots on the stiffer side are usually also more expensive i.e. not the typical entry price .

Keep them. Be happy that you found a boot which fits nicely - some of us had an Odyssee to get there.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Not to mention, that stiffness all depends on your weight. A 7 in stiffness will be different if you are 130lbs compared to 220lbs. My new boots arrived last night and are considered stiff (some reviewers said that they would be too stiff for on piste riding). I'm 100kg, and the boots feel great to me. Be stoked on them, especially if the fit is good.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Not to mention, that stiffness all depends on your weight. A 7 in stiffness will be different if you are 130lbs compared to 220lbs. My new boots arrived last night and are considered stiff (some reviewers said that they would be too stiff for on piste riding). I'm 100kg, and the boots feel great to me. Be stoked on them, especially if the fit is good.


This is actually a good point. From her other post where she mentions something along the lines of professional ballet/contemp dancer I'm going to guess she's on the more petite side. Also in a small shoe size which I think naturally stiffens things up a tad just because their less material between the hard points.

However, with that background she most likely has balance and muscle control in her feet, heck entire body, most of us could only dream of. She probably won't have the sloppy over compensation issues that the dampness of a soft boot helps to counter in a beginner. I suspect she'll be fine if not ideal with that rating.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> This is actually a good point. From her other post where she mentions something along the lines of professional ballet/contemp dancer I'm going to guess she's on the more petite side. Also in a small shoe size which I think naturally stiffens things up a tad just because their less material between the hard points.
> 
> However, with that background she most likely has balance and muscle control in her feet, heck entire body, most of us could only dream of. She probably won't have the sloppy over compensation issues that the dampness of a soft boot helps to counter in a beginner. I suspect she'll be fine if not ideal with that rating.


Ah! I didn't know she was a she (Burton Q would be a good hint).

In that case, A/S/L? 

But really, how can anyone not love a stiff boot?


----------



## tARAtzu (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for your input! It helps a lot. I purchased them at The House outlet here and got them at a steal of a price for $75. I just want to make sure I am not going wrong with this since I want to be successful at this endeavor. I am taking lessons to be in the safe side of things. 
I suspect the stiffer boot will provide the support I need to be safe. I tore the ligaments in my left ankle a year and a half ago longboarding. Oops! I get bored during the off season. It helps to know I can keep the upper part of the boot looser if I need a little more flexion. 
Yes, I am a female and a professional contemporary ballet/modern dancer. I am 118 lbs in regards to the weight question. 
Again, thank you for the information. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If the fit feels good, wear them. It's all about the comfort. I'd venture to guess that you are physically fit, have enough core/balance and active enough that you will learn to ride just fine. Just know you will be alot more responsive with foot movements getting to your board with a stiffer boot.


----------

